# Ultra Car Audio and Innovative Audio team up for USACi event in Hot Springs May 2nd



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

*Ultra Car Audio and Innovative Audio partner to offer USACi Prize Money Qualifier in Arkansas*

Hot Springs, AR; Staten Island, NY – April 9, 2010 – Ultra Car Audio, a high-end mobile audio manufacturer from Staten Island, NY and Innovative Audio, a 12-volt retailer in Hot Springs, AR, have teamed up to bring mobile audio to the masses!

Innovative Audio will host a USACi-sanctioned mobile audio plus car, truck, bike and boat show in Hot Springs, Arkansas on May 2nd, 2010. The show is part of the South Arkansas Sound-Off Tour, a USACi series of sound-off events organized by Definitive Audio Designs in Tyler, TX.

This show is one of several USACi Prize Money Qualifier events held around the nation at select venues to qualify competitors for cash prizes at USACi World Finals. A competitor must attend at least one USACI Prize Money Qualifier to be eligible for cash prizes at USACi World Finals.

“We are ecstatic to be onboard with Innovative Audio for another great USACi event. Ultra products have demonstrated their capabilities throughout the car audio world for multiple years now, including John Roberts’ USACi SQ World Championship in 2009, but we are now excited to showcase marine-proven Ultra products in a unique and electrifying new competition format,” stated Ultra Car Audio president Lambros Vassiliou.

This prize money qualifier show will introduce a marine audio sound-off to USACi competition. A certified USACi judge will perform judging using a modified version of the Intro SQ+ score sheet. Boats will be judged on installation, sound quality and SPL. Any form of marine transport may compete so long as it qualifies for the aftermarket audio requirement.

“Innovative Audio is proud to be a hosting dealer for the South Arkansas Sound-Off tour! The addition of a marine audio competition will bring some extra excitement to the show. We want to thank Ralph Randall at USACi and Lambros Vassiliou at Ultra for making our event a Prize Money Qualifier. And also a special thanks to James Halter at Definitive Audio Designs for making this series a reality for the local retailers around Arkansas.” stated Innovative Audio employee and USACi competitor John Roberts. 

Innovative Audio specializes in both automobile and marine applications. They feel that this will be an intricate part of the show for promotion of their business. USACi is excited to accommodate the new marine form of audio competition in order to promote the business of the local retailer.

“USACI is not only excited to offer another PMQ event for our members, but to also be involved in bringing more attention to marine audio through the marine audio classes at this event. We are sure this will add a new dimension which will be exciting to our members and will bring more marine activity to the 12-volt marketplace. We want to thank all the retailers and sponsors in the South Arkansas Sound-Off Tour for their efforts to grow this great industry!” commented USACi President Ralph Randall.
The show will include a car, truck, motorcycle, and boat show with numerous special awards for each category sponsored by various 12-volt manufacturers, automobile dealerships and marine dealerships. The qualified staff from Innovative Audio will be on hand to demonstrate how they can tailor individual rides to the customer’s needs.
Innovative Audio is a Hot Springs, AR based mobile audio retailer specializing in. all types of 12-volt automotive and marine applications. Stop by their storefront at 1684 Airport Rd, Ste A, Hot Springs, AR or give them a call at 501-760-7747.
Ultra Car Audio is a Staten Island, NY based premium mobile audio manufacturer producing high-end amplifiers, speakers and subwoofers. For more information or to inquire about becoming an Ultra Car Audio dealer, contact Lambros Vassiliou at [email protected] or by calling 718-637-3410.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Outstanding! I will be their.



IamMurph said:


> *Ultra Car Audio and Innovative Audio partner to offer USACi Prize Money Qualifier in Arkansas*
> 
> Hot Springs, AR; Staten Island, NY – April 9, 2010 – Ultra Car Audio, a high-end mobile audio manufacturer from Staten Island, NY and Innovative Audio, a 12-volt retailer in Hot Springs, AR, have teamed up to bring mobile audio to the masses!
> 
> ...


----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

PMQ show including car, truck, bike, and boat show including MARINE SOUND-OFF! Coming up in just a few days!


----------



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

Guys I'll see you there.


----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

Bump for what looks like it will be a great event!


----------

